# Starting a Cichlid tank



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello,

I have a 38g tank currently cycling and would ideally like to put two or three types of fish into the tank. I've read a fair bit and have seen many combinations but thought would ask what you would recommend for someone new(species and # of fish). Look for a nice tank to enjoy with the family and that I could grow with should I really enjoy having fish.

I'll put the tank measuerments up when I get home, but I do know the tank is taller than average leaving it with a smaller footprint. It's been set-up with lots of rock and crushed shell/coral substrate (no live plants for my first tank for now)

I've included the link below which gave me some ideas,

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_40g.php

Also read yellow labs and Demasoni would be good.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Length is very important. If the tank is only 36", it would change the "cookie cutter" significantly. If you are looking at doing an African tank with the smaller mbuna, a higher tank will work just fine if you build the rocks up. 

If you do decide to go with mbuna (yellow labs, demasoni etc) live plants will not work for you since they will likely eat them. If live plants are more important to you, I would find a different fish list. 

Post back with measurements and what kind of fish you like and we can likely find a suitable mix.


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Tank is 12.5d*30l*23h (inches), which makes it about a 31g tank.

Not worried about plants, tank is set-up with lots of rocks across the floor to about half way up.


Generally speaking I think I'd like to try fish from Lake Malawi. If I could get 2 species with different colors then I'd be happy.

Thanks for the help


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm not an African guy so I'll leave the mix to the experts. 2 of the smaller Malawi species should be fine in there. I really like the Yellow Lab, Demasoni mix. I have heard Demasoni's are a little sensitive compared to other mbuna.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey there, and good luck with the new tank/addiction!  

African Cichlids? Great choice!!

I currently have 3 African Cichlid tanks - a 90G All-Male Malawi Mbuna (with 3x Syno. Multipunctatus), a semi-planted 65G Malawi Peacock (Aulonacara)/Otopharynx tank with a BN plec, and a small breeding group of Yellow Labs for activity/good measure) and a 20G Long Lake Tanganyikan tank ("Shellies" might be tiny, but what they lack in size, they surely make up for in character!)

You asked, so here's my 2c...

a 38G will limit your fish choices somewhat, especially since the footprint is a little on the narrow-side (depth-wise)... but you do still have a good selection to consider - even with Mbuna... Yellow Labidochromis are an awesome fish to start with, and very easy to breed - just be sure to start with a few examples of the best stock you can find - (forgive the somewhat obvious statement coming here...) all fish should be as yellow as possible in colour - try to steer clear of examples with white bellies (their colour fades with maturity) or black bars (theirs does the opposite - the black deepens).

If you're after a yellow/blue colour combination, and you're not necessarily into breeding then perhaps consider a couple of nicer young male Pseudotropheus Saulosi - a relatively easy (and smaller - ~3" in length) Malawi fish to keep, and with beautiful colour (males are not too dis-similar to Demasoni)... If you ARE into breeding, and still want the blue/yellow colour combination, then even better - stick with just the Saulosi, and arrange a 1male/3female combo (males are blue/black in colour; females colour-up to a beautiful yellow colour...)

Pseudotropheus Lombardoi are similar in colour to the Saulosi, though in reverse - males are a beautiful yellow, females colour-up to be an electric blue... they grow a little larger in size than Saulosi, and are a ~little~ more aggressive (though (typically) nowhere near as bad as Demasoni...) 

Finally Pseudotropheus Acei are a very peaceful fish that you may care to consider - elegant looking, and match well with Yellow Labs - or Rusties, and/or Saulosi too for that matter!

Personally? As a beginner, I'd run as far from Demasoni as I could. Though somewhat "Trendy" right now, they are an incredibly aggressive fish (arguable every bit as bad, if not worse, than some of the notorious Melanochromis species), and therefore need to be kept in a larger group to dilute their aggression - +/-12-13 fish is the target number, so I read - arguably too many for your 38G. They are also con-specific - meaning they'll attack anything even remotely similar in colouration to themselves... They're honestly not a good beginner fish (IMO) - even though their smaller size might appeal (I've seen a few big beggars too though...)

An additional (and fun) option to consider - add a couple of nice Synodontis Petricola's to your chosen stock list - and once your tank is a little more established so that there is stuff for them to sift the substrate to eat - a smaller, and very active "catfish" with pretty colouration - their high level of activity tends to eradicate any signs of shyness that your Mbuna might sometimes demonstrate...

On the subject of plants - I agree with Macfish in general - African Cichlids will gratefully devour many plants, though choose your fish carefully, and there's no reason why you couldn't keep a couple of more mature (hardy) plants too - several of the Anubias/Java Fern species are quite hardy, add colour/interest to your rockwork, and they're not too "needy" - they don't require expensive controlled lighting, CO2 or fertilizers to thrive with some of the smaller Mbuna - just be sure not to plant their roots in the substrate... 

Again, welcome to your first (but likely not last!  ) aquarium... best of luck!


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Do NOT put demasoni in your tank!!! 

They're beautiful, and quite small, and holy terrors. Personally, I'm worried that your tank is on the small side for mbuna. What sort of filtration are you using?


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

ok Demasoni are out, and I'm running an Emperor 280 filter


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

After some help from this and other forums went with

4 white Zebras
3 Yellow Labs
3 Acei
1 bn pleco

All are Juvies and the tank has lots of rock work.

Comments thoughts?

I know I might have too many fish but once I can determine sex, I figure some will have to go back.

Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm not a cichlid person myself, but I'd suggest piling rocks up much higher to take full advantage of all your tank height. Right now, since you're only using a third of the tank height, and those fish (I assume) dwell near/in rock, will not venture out into the open space above, except quickly to feed perhaps.

I would add a lot more rock to fill the height of the tank, and add a background. The background helps to make fish more calm and feel secure in their environment, especially fish that hide out in the rock, as they will feel less vulnerable and more secure if their hiding spots are not open in the front and back.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 especially since lava rock isn't heavy. My Labs stay near the rocks unless it's to dart out to feed. My Jacks don't need to hide though, so they use all of their tank.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would go with a black background and try to layer more rocks to the top so they have more caves . I have aggresive fish in my tank, know whos the boss a yellow lab so you really never can tell.lol


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Agreed re: rockwork - as an example, here's a couple of quick snaps that I took of my 'wall of rock' in my 90G - the wall gives the fish a kind of 'security blanket', and provides the confidence for them to swim in the higher levels of the water column...


----------

